# Ninda



## Archived_Member1 (Mar 7, 2008)

as some SPN members know, i've been dealing with a cyber-stalker for a while now.  i'm trying to learn how to deal with this in a calm manner.  i know that it is a test, that in order for it to stop bothering me i need to shed my ego, my attachment to outside image. 

recently i found the following story of and bani from Bhagat Kabeer ji that i found really helpful.   hopefully others who are being harassed or bullied can take something from it as well.

Kabeer Sahib had a jealous neighbor, whose only pastime was to slander (_Nindaa_) Kabeer. One day the foolish slanderer died. People thought the news of his death must make Kabeer very happy. To the contrary, when Kabeer found out about it, he became very sad. His devotees naturally inquired as to why he was sad instead of being happy now that his slanderer is dead. Kabeer said "the reason I feel sad, now as my slanderer is gone, who will wash my sins off and take upon himself". According to the Gurbani, there are countless such slanderers (_Nindak_), struggling in Maya.



(please forgive the odd formatting, i took it straight from my blog.  )


_go*u*rr*ee* ||gauree:_

_n*i*(n)dho n*i*(n)dho m*o* ko l*o*g n*i*(n)dho || Slander me, slander me - go ahead, people, and slander me._
_n*i*(n)dh*aa* jan ko khar*ee* p*i**aa*r*ee* || Slander is pleasing to the Lord's humble servant._
_n*i*(n)dh*aa* b*aa*p n*i*(n)dh*aa* mehath*aa*r*ee* ||1|| reh*aa*o || Slander is my father, slander is my mother. ||1||Pause||_
_n*i*(n)dh*aa* h*o*e th b*ai*k*u*(n)t(h) j*aa**ee**ai* || *If I am slandered, I go to heaven;*_
_n*aa*m padh*aa*rathh maneh*i* bas*aa**ee**ai* || the wealth of the Naam, the Name of the Lord, abides within my mind._
_r*i*dh*ai* s*u*dhh jo n*i*(n)dh*aa* h*o*e || If my heart is pure, and I am slandered,_
_hamar*ae* kapar*ae* n*i*(n)dhak dhh*o*e ||1|| then the slanderer washes my clothes. ||1||_
_n*i*(n)dh*aa* kar*ai* s hamar*aa* m*ee*th || One who slanders me is my friend;_
_n*i*(n)dhak m*aa*h*i* ham*aa*r*aa* ch*ee*th || the slanderer is in my thoughts._
_n*i*(n)dhak s*o* j*o* n*i*(n)dh*aa* h*o*r*ai* || The slanderer is the one who prevents me from being slandered._
_hamar*aa* j*ee*van n*i*(n)dhak l*o*r*ai* ||2|| The slanderer wishes me long life. ||2||_
_n*i*(n)dh*aa* hamar*ee* pr*ae*m p*i**aa*r || I have love and affection for the slanderer._
_n*i*(n)dh*aa* hamar*aa* kar*ai* o*u*dhh*aa*r || Slander is my salvation._
_jan kab*ee*r ko n*i*(n)dh*aa* s*aa*r || Slander is the best thing for servant Kabeer._
_n*i*(n)dhak dd*oo*b*aa* ham o*u*thar*ae* p*aa*r ||3||20||71|| *The slanderer is drowned, while I am carried across. ||3||20||71||*_
_(sggs 339)_



does anyone else have experience in dealing with Ninda/slander/harassment/bullying and have some Gurbani solutions for dealing with it?


----------



## Astroboy (Mar 7, 2008)

Jasleen Ji,

What you've expressed here is really touching and reaches deep within my heart. Thank you for this. 

~ namjap ~


----------



## Sikh80 (Mar 7, 2008)

Kindly refer ang 279 ..280. You should find enough on slandering along with the consequences of slandering or indulging in the same.


----------



## Avtar_Jassi (Mar 7, 2008)

Very much impressed on reading NINDA. Hun ji karda hai ke sadi vi Ninda log vadh to vadh karn. Thanks.
Avtar_jassi


----------



## Avtar_Jassi (Mar 7, 2008)

The Sloks quoted against heading Gaurree, if comfortable may kindly be sent in Gurmukhi script.
Avtar_jassi


----------



## Astroboy (Mar 7, 2008)

ਗਉੜੀ ॥ 
गउड़ी ॥ 
Ga&shy;oṛī. 
Gauri. 

ਨਿੰਦਉ ਨਿੰਦਉ ਮੋ ਕਉ ਲੋਗੁ ਨਿੰਦਉ ॥ 
निंदउ निंदउ मो कउ लोगु निंदउ ॥ 
Ninḏa&shy;o ninḏa&shy;o mo ka&shy;o log ninḏa&shy;o. 
Slander, slander me, ye people slander. 

ਨਿੰਦਾ ਜਨ ਕਉ ਖਰੀ ਪਿਆਰੀ ॥ 
निंदा जन कउ खरी पिआरी ॥ 
Ninḏā jan ka&shy;o kẖarī pi&shy;ārī. 
Slander is very sweet to God's servant. 

ਨਿੰਦਾ ਬਾਪੁ ਨਿੰਦਾ ਮਹਤਾਰੀ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ 
निंदा बापु निंदा महतारी ॥१॥ रहाउ ॥ 
Ninḏā bāp ninḏā mehṯārī. ||1|| rahā&shy;o. 
Slander is my father and slander my mother. Pause. 

ਨਿੰਦਾ ਹੋਇ ਤ ਬੈਕੁੰਠਿ ਜਾਈਐ ॥ 
निंदा होइ त बैकुंठि जाईऐ ॥ 
Ninḏā ho&shy;ė ṯa baikunṯẖ jā&shy;ī&shy;ai. 
If I am calumniated I go to God's Home, 

ਨਾਮੁ ਪਦਾਰਥੁ ਮਨਹਿ ਬਸਾਈਐ ॥ 
नामु पदारथु मनहि बसाईऐ ॥ 
Nām paḏārath maneh basā&shy;ī&shy;ai. 
and Name's wealth abides in my mind. 

ਰਿਦੈ ਸੁਧ ਜਉ ਨਿੰਦਾ ਹੋਇ ॥ 
रिदै सुध जउ निंदा होइ ॥ 
Riḏai suḏẖ ja&shy;o ninḏā ho&shy;ė. 
If I am slandered when my mind is pure, 

ਹਮਰੇ ਕਪਰੇ ਨਿੰਦਕੁ ਧੋਇ ॥੧॥ 
हमरे कपरे निंदकु धोइ ॥१॥ 
Hamrė kaprė ninḏak ḏẖo&shy;ė. ||1|| 
the slanderer washes my clothes. 

ਨਿੰਦਾ ਕਰੈ ਸੁ ਹਮਰਾ ਮੀਤੁ ॥ 
निंदा करै सु हमरा मीतु ॥ 
Ninḏā karai so hamrā mīṯ. 
He who calumniates me, is my friend, 

ਨਿੰਦਕ ਮਾਹਿ ਹਮਾਰਾ ਚੀਤੁ ॥ 
निंदक माहि हमारा चीतु ॥ 
Ninḏak māhi hamārā cẖīṯ. 
with the slanderer my mind is pleased. 

ਨਿੰਦਕੁ ਸੋ ਜੋ ਨਿੰਦਾ ਹੋਰੈ ॥ 
निंदकु सो जो निंदा होरै ॥ 
Ninḏak so jo ninḏā horai. 
He is the slanderer, who prevents my being slandered. 

ਹਮਰਾ ਜੀਵਨੁ ਨਿੰਦਕੁ ਲੋਰੈ ॥੨॥ 
हमरा जीवनु निंदकु लोरै ॥२॥ 
Hamrā jīvan ninḏak lorai. ||2|| 
The calumniator wished me long life. 

ਨਿੰਦਾ ਹਮਰੀ ਪ੍ਰੇਮ ਪਿਆਰੁ ॥ 
निंदा हमरी प्रेम पिआरु ॥ 
Ninḏā hamrī parėm pi&shy;ār. 
I bear love and affection to him who slanders me. 

ਨਿੰਦਾ ਹਮਰਾ ਕਰੈ ਉਧਾਰੁ ॥ 
निंदा हमरा करै उधारु ॥ 
Ninḏā hamrā karai uḏẖār. 
Slander effects my salvation. 

ਜਨ ਕਬੀਰ ਕਉ ਨਿੰਦਾ ਸਾਰੁ ॥ 
जन कबीर कउ निंदा सारु ॥ 
Jan Kabīr ka&shy;o ninḏā sār. 
To the slave Kabir, calumniation is the best thing. 

ਨਿੰਦਕੁ ਡੂਬਾ ਹਮ ਉਤਰੇ ਪਾਰਿ ॥੩॥੨੦॥੭੧॥ 
निंदकु डूबा हम उतरे पारि ॥३॥२०॥७१॥ 
Ninḏak dūbā ham uṯrė pār. ||3||20||71|| 
The slanderer is drowned and I am ferried across.


----------



## spnadmin (Mar 7, 2008)

Jasleen ji

Only from personal experience -- but I can say that in time continual meditation on the very shabads you have already posted are assimilated. Progress is slow. But it works and one gets calmer. Keep up your spiritual discipline. It will inspire all of us.


----------



## Astroboy (Mar 7, 2008)

ਗਉੜੀ ਚੇਤੀ 
गउड़ी चेती 
Ga&shy;oṛī cẖėṯī 
Gauree Chaytee: 

ੴ ਸਤਿਗੁਰ ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ ॥ 
ੴ सतिगुर प्रसादि ॥ 
Ik&shy;oaŉkār saṯgur parsāḏ. 
One Universal Creator God. By The Grace Of The True Guru: 

ਹਰਿ ਜਸੁ ਸੁਨਹਿ ਨ ਹਰਿ ਗੁਨ ਗਾਵਹਿ ॥ 
हरि जसु सुनहि न हरि गुन गावहि ॥ 
Har jas suneh na har gun gāvahi. 
They do not listen to the Lord's Praises, and they do not sing the Lord's Glories, 

ਬਾਤਨ ਹੀ ਅਸਮਾਨੁ ਗਿਰਾਵਹਿ ॥੧॥ 
बातन ही असमानु गिरावहि ॥१॥ 
Bāṯan hī asmān girāveh. ||1|| 
but they try to bring down the sky with their talk. ||1|| 

ਐਸੇ ਲੋਗਨ ਸਿਉ ਕਿਆ ਕਹੀਐ ॥ 
ऐसे लोगन सिउ किआ कहीऐ ॥ 
Aisė logan si&shy;o ki&shy;ā kahī&shy;ai. 
What can anyone say to such people? 

ਜੋ ਪ੍ਰਭ ਕੀਏ ਭਗਤਿ ਤੇ ਬਾਹਜ ਤਿਨ ਤੇ ਸਦਾ ਡਰਾਨੇ ਰਹੀਐ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ 
जो प्रभ कीए भगति ते बाहज तिन ते सदा डराने रहीऐ ॥१॥ रहाउ ॥ 
Jo parabẖ kī&shy;ė bẖagaṯ ṯė bāhaj ṯin ṯė saḏā darānė rahī&shy;ai. ||1|| rahā&shy;o. 
You should always be careful around those whom God has excluded from His devotional worship. ||1||Pause|| 

ਆਪਿ ਨ ਦੇਹਿ ਚੁਰੂ ਭਰਿ ਪਾਨੀ ॥ 
आपि न देहि चुरू भरि पानी ॥ 
Āp na ḏeh cẖurū bẖar pānī. 
They do not offer even a handful of water, 

ਤਿਹ ਨਿੰਦਹਿ ਜਿਹ ਗੰਗਾ ਆਨੀ ॥੨॥ 
तिह निंदहि जिह गंगा आनी ॥२॥ 
Ŧih ninḏeh jih gangā ānī. ||2|| 
while they slander the one who brought forth the Ganges. ||2|| 

ਬੈਠਤ ਉਠਤ ਕੁਟਿਲਤਾ ਚਾਲਹਿ ॥ 
बैठत उठत कुटिलता चालहि ॥ 
Baiṯẖaṯ uṯẖaṯ kutilṯā cẖāleh. 
Sitting down or standing up, their ways are crooked and evil. 

ਆਪੁ ਗਏ ਅਉਰਨ ਹੂ ਘਾਲਹਿ ॥੩॥ 
आपु गए अउरन हू घालहि ॥३॥ 
Āp ga&shy;ė a&shy;uran hū gẖāleh. ||3|| 
They ruin themselves, and then they ruin others. ||3|| 

ਛਾਡਿ ਕੁਚਰਚਾ ਆਨ ਨ ਜਾਨਹਿ ॥ 
छाडि कुचरचा आन न जानहि ॥ 
Cẖẖād kucẖracẖā ān na jāneh. 
They know nothing except evil talk. 

ਬ੍ਰਹਮਾ ਹੂ ਕੋ ਕਹਿਓ ਨ ਮਾਨਹਿ ॥੪॥ 
ब्रहमा हू को कहिओ न मानहि ॥४॥ 
Barahmā hū ko kahi&shy;o na māneh. ||4|| 
They would not even obey Brahma's orders. ||4|| 

ਆਪੁ ਗਏ ਅਉਰਨ ਹੂ ਖੋਵਹਿ ॥ 
आपु गए अउरन हू खोवहि ॥ 
Āp ga&shy;ė a&shy;uran hū kẖoveh. 
They themselves are lost, and they mislead others as well. 

ਆਗਿ ਲਗਾਇ ਮੰਦਰ ਮੈ ਸੋਵਹਿ ॥੫॥ 
आगि लगाइ मंदर मै सोवहि ॥५॥ 
Āg lagā&shy;ė manḏar mai soveh. ||5|| 
They set their own temple on fire, and then they fall asleep within it. ||5|| 

ਅਵਰਨ ਹਸਤ ਆਪ ਹਹਿ ਕਾਂਨੇ ॥ 
अवरन हसत आप हहि कांने ॥ 
Avran hasaṯ āp heh kāŉnė. 
They laugh at others, while they themselves are one-eyed. 

ਤਿਨ ਕਉ ਦੇਖਿ ਕਬੀਰ ਲਜਾਨੇ ॥੬॥੧॥੪੪॥ 
तिन कउ देखि कबीर लजाने ॥६॥१॥४४॥ 
Ŧin ka&shy;o ḏėkẖ Kabīr lajānė. ||6||1||44|| 
Seeing them, Kabeer is embarrassed. ||6||1||44||

Bhai Ravinder Singh - Aise Logo Sio Kya Kahiyahttp://www.srigranth.org/servlet/gurbani.dictionary?Param=ਆਪਿ


----------

